# Объявления > Всяко-разно > Продам >  Продам прибор "Живая и мертвая вода"

## HafaHya

Прибор изготовлен (оргстекло, пищевая нержавейка, и угольные электроды) 
Цена : 800гр. 
Обращаться по телефону: 0976266805.

----------


## HafaHya

up

----------


## HafaHya

up

----------


## HafaHya

up

----------


## HafaHya

емкость колбы 2 литра .

----------


## HafaHya

upp...

----------


## Bah1995

Очень полезная вещь, с детства поили и лечили... удачной продажи!

----------


## HafaHya

up..

----------


## Alex-)

чё это за чудо зверь? описание бы..

----------


## HafaHya

Хотите узнать больше про, "Живую и мертвую воду" ищите в поисковике. 
Вот даже помогу: http://yandex.ua/yandsearch?rdrnd=64...4%D0%B0&lr=145
Если вас интересует именно мой прибор, то звоните...

----------


## HafaHya

/up

----------


## HafaHya

up

----------


## HafaHya

up

---------- Сообщение добавлено  28.12.2012 в 19:18 ----------

Новый номер тел.: 0976265643  Предыдущий номер отключен!

----------


## HafaHya

up

----------


## HafaHya

up

----------


## HafaHya

Тема актульна! Новый номер тел. 0674841475

----------


## HafaHya

up

----------


## shevron

да уж )))) , а почему не 1500 грн.?

----------


## HafaHya

up

----------


## HafaHya

up

----------


## HafaHya

ап

----------


## HafaHya

ap

----------


## HafaHya

up

----------


## HafaHya

up

----------


## HafaHya

UP.

----------


## HafaHya

up

----------


## HafaHya

up.

----------


## HafaHya

ап

----------

